# Wird sich das Wetter halten?



## COMPADRITO

-Wird sich das Wetter *HALTEN *?  , -Ich glauce schon.



Aquí en verbo halten acompañado de Wetter querrá decir espero que el tiempo tenga? deseando que no llueva?



Muchas gracias


----------



## Arrius

El tiempo seguirá así? - Creo que sí. A notar: ich glaube schon (sicher ein Tippfehler) .


----------



## COMPADRITO

Correcto Arrius muchas gracias por mi tipphelfer y tu respuesta seguir o mantenerse. Muchas gracias


----------



## Sidjanga

A mí, _halten _en relación al tiempo me suena sí o sí a _mantenerse_, sobre todo en esta frase/pregunta, a que de todas maneras hay algo que "amenaza" con traer mal tiempo (quizá nubes en el horizonte, mucho viento,..), con posiblemente cambiarlo (la pregunta denota duda).

_ ¿Pensás que el tiempo se va a mantener?_
(¿se dice esto así en castellano?)


----------



## COMPADRITO

Mira Sigianga pensas que el tiempo se va a mantener? Es correcto y es la mejor traducción. No obstante  la idea de seguir me parece la más empleada. Pero son pareceres, yo te puedo dar mi opinión hasta que llegue otra persona y te diga lo contrario. 
Te vuelvo a repetir la traducción que a uno le viene al vulo es la de mantenerse que es comprensible hablando del tiempo, aunque seguir sea, a mi entender, el verbo más trillado hablando del tiempo.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Namarne

Sigianga said:


> _ ¿Pensás que el tiempo se va a mantener?_
> (¿se dice esto así en castellano?)


Es perfecto. 
Pero sólo como curiosidad, y por comparación con *halten*, también en español familiar se dice *aguantar*, a veces, del tiempo: 
_-¿Qué tiempo hará esta tarde? 
-Yo creo que aguantará. _

En este caso significaría que, a pesar de tener pintas de llover, la persona que responde cree que finalmente no lloverá, aunque tampoco mejorará, probablemente. 
(Bueno, yo no sé mucho alemán, estoy intentando aprender, pero *halten *me suena a *aguantar*. Por supuesto no es necesario traducir literalmente, pero me ha hecho gracia que exista el sentido figurado en ambas lenguas.)


----------



## Sidjanga

COMPADRITO said:


> No obstante  la idea de seguir me parece la más empleada.


Bueno, puede ser que sea la "más empleada".
En alemán también se emplea -y mucho- el equivalente a _seguir/el tiempo sigue así_: 

_Das Wetter *bleibt *schön/schlecht/kalt/warm/...
Meinst du, dass das Wetter so *bleibt*?_

La idea es otra, aunque quizá parecida. Pero es un enunciado/una pregunta en tono perfectamente neutro, significa eso nada más, que el tiempo sigue -o no- así como está ahora, sin connotación alguna.

_ das Wetter hält sich_ sí tiene la connotación de que, de ser así, esto por lo menos no se puede dar por supuesto, de que algo está amenazando con cambiar el tiempo, algo contra lo cual el tiempo se va a tener que "imponer", ser el más fuerte.





Namarne said:


> _-¿Qué tiempo hará esta tarde?
> -Yo creo que aguantará. _
> 
> En este caso significaría que, a pesar de tener pintas de llover, la persona que responde cree que finalmente no lloverá, aunque tampoco mejorará, probablemente.


Sí, muy bien expresado. Exactamente esto significa también en alemán _Das Wetter hält sich._
Muy bien, así que _aguantará_; y por ahí me acuerdo de haberlo oído ya en alguna parte.





> (Bueno, yo no sé mucho alemán, estoy intentando aprender, pero *halten *me suena a *aguantar*. Por supuesto no es necesario traducir literalmente, pero me ha hecho gracia que exista el sentido figurado en ambas lenguas.)


Sí, de hecho parece ser la traducción más directa, la que transmite (casi) exactamente la misma idea en los dos idiomas.
Y si es así, ¿por qué no permitirnos  el lujo de sí traducir algo literalmente?

Verás, a medida que avances con el alemán, que hay un montón increíble de expresiones "paralelas" que comparten el castellano y el alemán, y que desde fuera podrían parecer traducciones malísimas literalísimas. Es fascinante.
Parece que a un nivel muy primordial los dos idiomas tienen mucho más en común de lo que parece a primera y segunda vista.


----------

